# Is it possible for a guy with no job, no money, and lives with parents to get a girl?



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

So basically I'm unemployed, broke, living with my parents, got nothing happening in life, very few if any friends, and no foreseeable future. Is it even possible for such a guy to attract girls?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Wish I can help you with that, but how about trying getting some help, such as food stamps or other benefits.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on how old he is and if he is physically attractive. If he's only 19 and cute, sure. If he is 30 and rather ugly, I think not.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

txsadude said:


> Wish I can help you with that, but how about trying getting some help, such as food stamps or other benefits.


Cuz girls really dig food stamps


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Depends on how old he is and if he is physically attractive. If he's only 19 and cute, sure. If he is 30 and rather ugly, I think not.


I'm 19 and fairly average looking


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are in school, it's not a problem.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Depends on how old he is and if he is physically attractive. If he's only 19 and cute, sure. If he is 30 and rather ugly, I think not.


Pretty blunt and honest huh, lol.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

9mm said:


> So basically I'm unemployed, broke, living with my parents, got nothing happening in life, very few if any friends, and no foreseeable future. Is it even possible for such a guy to attract girls?


There are women like that too. So, sure.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a job, go to school and live on my own. I would never date a guy who didn't do anything with his life. I'm not expecting the guy I date to have a college degree, make $50k a year and have his **** figured out, but c'mon, at least get a job at the Gap.

Yeah, you could probably find a girl in the same situation, but where would you meet her? What would you do? You'd have to go out to get to know each other, no?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yup, it's possible. You'd have to find a girl who liked your personality and was attracted to you physically. Try the internet maybe. There are some girls on SAS who are in the same boat as you, I'm sure.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes it is possible actually. I've seen it.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation. Tbh I think you are asking the wrong question. Getting a girl should be the last of the issues you have to deal with right now. If you can't like yourself (based on your post it does seem like you have a low self-esteem) then it's going to make it pretty tough getting a good chick. So work on yourself first.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Probably not.


----------



## Brittt (Feb 9, 2013)

it is possible my step brother does it all the time plus he has two kids I don't even know how he does it


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Depends on how old he is and if he is physically attractive. If he's only 19 and cute, sure. If he is 30 and rather ugly, I think not.


what if he's 30 and extremely attractive?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

MrQuiet76 said:


> what if he's 30 and extremely attractive?


Yeah, probably someone like that could get a gf but I bet the relationships wouldn't last too long.


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

I got my most recent ex, under those conditions, except I was in school. There's guys in my old neighborhood who got girls, without having anything going for them. But if I could do it, you can do it.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

you can do it. i go to school full time, drive a ****ty *** car, live with my dad and work barely 20 hours per week on minimum wage yet i still manage to date. in fact, not once has money EVER came up with ANY of the girls I've ever talked to, EVER. I've been turned down by girls who want something more probably (only online). No girl has ever told me she turned me down in person because of how much money I make. How could they know? They turned me down BEFORE they found out about how much money I make. money has such little effect with me getting a girlfriend I don't even ****ing think about it. if i wasn't trying to better my situation then that would really bother me though

But then again, I'm not looking to get married either. Who the hell would want to get married flat broke anyway? I wouldn't. The girls I date are also in my similar situation with college as well so there is no difference between us beyond a minor age gap. if i was to try and date a girl who's established then it would probably matter. basically, not everyone is "established" to a degree to care...BUT i would suggest trying to do something with your life because that is not attractive and i wouldn't even want to date a girl that had no goals or ambitions for the future.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> I have a job, go to school and live on my own. I would never date a guy who didn't do anything with his life. I'm not expecting the guy I date to have a college degree, make $50k a year and have his **** figured out, but c'mon, at least get a job at the Gap.
> 
> Yeah, you could probably find a girl in the same situation, but where would you meet her? What would you do? You'd have to go out to get to know each other, no?


It's not like Im not trying to get a job, I am. I've submitted countless job applications and still nothing, hell I even applied to be a goddamn dishwasher at some restaurant. But even if a rare girl did have a soft spot for some down and out guy like myself, what the hell is there that we could do for free?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Depends on how old he is and if he is physically attractive. *If he's only 19 and cute*, sure. If he is 30 and rather ugly, I think not.


lol at the bolded part... Im 19 and cute-ish (kinda) but im still single

i think u have to at least have a job, a licence, and a car OP... but that shouldnt really take that long to get... u didnt say in the OP if u had a car or a licence so assuming u do and all ur looking for is a job then ur pretty close


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nope there's no hope for that. Sorry.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Nope there's no hope for that. Sorry.


Well, at least your the only one whose actually honest.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Depends on how old he is and if he is physically attractive. If he's only 19 and cute, sure. If he is 30 and rather ugly, I think not.


Why does it have to be 19? So ur 80 and u still find 19 yrs old attractive?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Why does it have to be 19? So ur 80 and u still find 19 yrs old attractive?


What does this have to do with me? I was just pulling a random number out. The older you get the less acceptable it is to be broke and living with your parents especially if it's not a temporary situation. Even I feel a bit weird living with roommates when I should have my own place by now.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

On a more serious note, of course its possible. It all depends how much _you_ care about it, I mean I know a lot of guys who do this on a regular basis and I've done it (I've even brought girls to my grandparents house, while they were home).

Not a single **** given. Things only get weird if you make them weird, just do your thing, _you're a grown man._

(of course the above is not preferable, but you work with what you have at the time)

Just be sure of yourself, thats all. Not currently working, being a bit broke is pretty damn irrelevant, you can still do things and have fun, its just entirely on how you see it. If you explain it to a girl all negative like "yeah I'm a losa im totally broke with no job" then you're ****ed. But if you're real about it and just say you're taking a break from things with a smile and some conviction then you have nothing to worry about. Make yourself comfortable with your situation and other people will see it, if you're uncomfortable and awkward about it, then thats what people will see/feel too.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

it's possible... I knew tons of guys in high school who didn't have any of that but still had a gf. But you're probably better off sorting out the other **** first anyway.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

A very independent woman who wants a house husband would like you.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

As long as the guy was working toward getting a job/money/own place then I would be fine with it. If he was basically a leech off his parents with no plans to better himself, then what's to say he wouldn't leech off me too?


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

You're 19... oh please man! please!!! Most 19 year olds have no job, no money and live with their parents!!!

19 is when you are suppose to be working on getting an education or career so by the time you are 23/24 you can REALLY move out on your own.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I know a guy who lives with his parents with no job at 37. He is now engaged.

But if you have SA dont hope on it.


----------



## Crowned One (Jun 27, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Depends on how old he is and if he is physically attractive. If he's only 19 and cute, sure. If he is 30 and rather ugly, I think not.


At least you aren't like some other girls. Oh, it's all about the personality!

Now what if the guy is physically attractive and in his 20s?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Crowned One said:


> At least you aren't like some other girls. Oh, it's all about the personality!
> 
> Now what if the guy is physically attractive and in his 20s?


Yeah komorikun likes "keepin it real." I think it's very possible, especially if you're still under 30. 
It really helps having your own place, but not all women will find it a deal breaker if you don't. The guys with the looks, confidence and attitude always had girlfriends when they were still living with parents that I knew.

Even this one guy I used to work with, who looked like a goblin from lord of rings and never brushed his teeth had multiple nice looking girlfriends while living at home. He was loud, brash and acted like his was gods gift to women and always chatted and approached them though!

Some girls will just take what they can get, if no guy they actually like takes an interest in them. Got to just try and improve and get over this ****, living at home still is more of an excuse than a reason. But if you're over say 25 - 30 then it's tougher for sure.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

They can definitely get a girl, but then, definitely expect your options to be limited. At age 19, its nothing at all. Its totally fine for many then to be unemployed, not have much money and live with their family. 

At my age however, its a much bigger deal.

The only realistic way I see myself getting a girl is with an arranged marriage with a girl from my home country. :/

That is because in my culture, its completely acceptable for the girl to live with the guy's parents and most marriages are like that. Plus, she'll also be attracted with a "green card" as "bait". Of course, its the polar opposite with "western" girls who think you are a loser for living with your parents still. It sounds like I'd have to cross all "western" girls off my list or somehow get the courage to actually move out on my own to even have a chance with one. :afr Something would have to give!


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

No. What are you going to do for dates? Bring her back to your parents house to have your mom cook dinner for you and watch a movie awkwardly with your parents? I'll be the bad guy here and tell you the truth. Even when you have your own place and a job dating is hard as hell with social anxiety. Being unemployed, no money, living with parents with SA = impossible.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

For me I feel like its not possible because it means walking in pubs alone talking to girls.. "wheres your friends?" yeah, then Id leave... I cannot be sociable around others but thats just me doomed.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> What are you going to do for dates? Bring her back to your parents house to have your mom cook dinner for you and watch a movie awkwardly with your parents?


Thanks for ruining my perfect date scenario. :b


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I used to have a chance, now I'm probably too old. Watching my youth pass me by was the worst feeling.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Elad said:


>


hey ma! can we get some meatloaf!

to answer op's question, yes if you are a cute white boy know how to dress and take care of yourself like him










otherwise neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr suck it


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Rahul87 said:


> Thanks for ruining my perfect date scenario. :b


You're right about the whole age factor though. It's not a problem if you are under 20 but if you are 30 with no job, money and living with parents there is no hope. I don't care if you look like Johnny Depp, you're screwed.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

monotonous said:


> hey ma! can we get some meatloaf!
> 
> to answer op's question, yes if you are a cute white boy know how to dress and take care of yourself like him
> 
> ...


What the hell? He is not well dressed, at all.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

It's possible, especially as Komorikun mentioned that it's somewhat expected for someone who is an undergraduate or younger. Although even then, I'd expect them to have a summer job when they aren't focusing on their studies. But generally, it wouldn't be an ideal situation for a relationship because you do need money to go on the occasional night out, etc. Also, it's not attractive in either male or female I would think for them to not have some sort of goals in life. I think at this point in time, the priority would to be to find work, acquire social skills to make friends/expand social circle, develop some goals because you have to have other things going for you to create and maintain a healthy relationship.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What about a 30 year old who is an undergraduate going to school?


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I saw a guy dressed like a bum that had a hot girlfriend this week, so who knows. It's all confidence and not worrying about what might be "wrong" with you.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Hah, good luck with that.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Depends on how old he is and if he is physically attractive. If he's only 19 and cute, sure. If he is 30 and rather ugly, I think not.


Basically. Though after a certain age looks and charm don't help any.

It just depends on if you've got other stuff brewing, like school or something. Or if not, and you're content with living at home and no money or no job, then all's not lost. You've still got women with no job, no money, and who live with their parents.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I still don't understand why people have all these issues (unemployed, broke, living with parents, got nothing happening in life, very few if any friends, and no foreseeable future) and yet the one thing they worry about is getting a girl...


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

rednosereindeer said:


> I still don't understand why people have all these issues (unemployed, broke, living with parents, got nothing happening in life, very few if any friends, and no foreseeable future) and yet the one thing they worry about is getting a girl...


Yeah, if I had the money to live on my own and still pursue my hobbies, I wouldn't care too much if I had a girl in my life or not. Sure it would be nice, but it wouldn't be my no. 1 priority.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

My boyfriend met all of this criteria when he met me, so yeah, basically it is possible.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

txsadude said:


> Wish I can help you with that, but how about trying getting some help, such as food stamps or other benefits.


Why would you tell him to go on food stamps when he's living with his family?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

All depends on if this is temporary (which it should be) with reasons, or this is what you expect your life to stay like.. (by 30 its probably already assumed nothing will change ambition wise) definitely not impossible though, need to kick these defeatist attitudes.

If you feel like these factors really are holding you back.. you have the power to change them.. just sayin.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If those things make you feel bad about yourself to the point where you're depressed and lacking self-confidence...then I'd say it's not possible, or very unlikely.

If you're okay with that being your life, if you're able to talk and have fun, and she can have fun with you...then sure. You might have to date a few different girls to find a girl who is okay with your current lifestyle to want to be in a committed relationship with you, but they're out there.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe if you're in this situation "getting a girl" shouldn't be your primary concern.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This is why you should never be honest. Either that, or work on yourself.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

I certainly didn't lack ambition. When I was 28, I went back to school to avoid becoming someone over 30 who was living with his parents. Instead, I went from making $22,000 a year with no debt to making $10,000 a year with $150,000 in debt. I'm now 34 and still living at home. I've been on two interviews in the last year. The thought of me ever getting a girlfriend is absurd because women will never accept someone like me. My life is over.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Mongoose said:


> I certainly didn't lack ambition. When I was 28, I went back to school to avoid becoming someone over 30 who was living with his parents. Instead, I went from making $22,000 a year with no debt to making $10,000 a year with $150,000 in debt. I'm now 34 and still living at home. I've been on two interviews in the last year. The thought of me ever getting a girlfriend is absurd because women will never accept someone like me. My life is over.


Are you just not able to get a good job in the field you studied?


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Are you just not able to get a good job in the field you studied?


I'm not able to get a good job in any field. I have no experience in any other field. I didn't even get a job until I was 24 because of social anxiety. I've been in that field ever since. I can't go back to school now because I can't get another loan. I wish I would just have a heart attack and drop dead.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> This is why you should never be honest. Either that, or work on yourself.


OH yes, lying is the perfect way to start a relationship </sarcasm>


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

The whole reason I flushed my life down the toilet is because I don't have a girlfriend. Not the other way round. The lack of that one thing has stripped me of my life. I don't have the confidence to put any effort into any other aspects of my life. It's led me to despise my appearance, which I know is to blame. I finished some college courses a couple years ago, and recently tried a new one only to drop out shortly afterwards. I've literally lost any ounce of ambition I might have had.
I personally feel that life is not worth living, if I can't live it as an attractive person.
Drink, play music, drink, play music, drink, play music.. that's about all my pathetic life consists of lol.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

What a silly question(of course it's possible.), there's no need to be so materialistic.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah start lifting weights.

If you're in good shape it's pretty easy to get a girl.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

DubnRun said:


> I used to have a chance, now I'm probably too old. Watching my youth pass me by was the worst feeling.


dude.I think you need a reality check. you're 23, you still have your youth! you are not too old at all!


----------

